
Ask HN: Recommended reads for an electronics beginner? - samcrawford
I&#x27;ve seen the influx of small single board computers (e.g. Raspberry Pi, Vocore, Orange Pi) and have a bunch of ideas for projects for these that I&#x27;d like to try. But the majority require some modifications to the board.<p>For example, I&#x27;d want to add a second ethernet port to the Vocore2, but I know it&#x27;s not as simple as soldering an ethernet port to the appropriate pins on the SOC (e.g. some magnetics are required). Ultimately I&#x27;d like to be able to design my own board.<p>I&#x27;ve got a strong CS, Linux, networking background, and understand the basics of electronics, but don&#x27;t know where to begin when it comes to electrical engineering.<p>Any book&#x2F;tutorial recommendations or advice gratefully received!
======
mindcrime
[https://www.amazon.com/Make-Electronics-Discovery-Charles-
Pl...](https://www.amazon.com/Make-Electronics-Discovery-Charles-
Platt/dp/0596153740)

[https://www.amazon.com/Make-Electronics-Journey-
Amplifiers-R...](https://www.amazon.com/Make-Electronics-Journey-Amplifiers-
Randomicity/dp/1449344046/ref=pd_sbs_14_t_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=T2QJ0MQRN1750KEBAEYX)

[https://www.amazon.com/Art-Electronics-Paul-
Horowitz/dp/0521...](https://www.amazon.com/Art-Electronics-Paul-
Horowitz/dp/0521809266/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1481618045&sr=1-1&keywords=art+of+electronics)

[https://www.amazon.com/Learning-Art-Electronics-Hands-
Course...](https://www.amazon.com/Learning-Art-Electronics-Hands-
Course/dp/0521177235/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1481618045&sr=1-3&keywords=art+of+electronics)

[https://www.amazon.com/Practical-Electronics-Inventors-
Fourt...](https://www.amazon.com/Practical-Electronics-Inventors-Fourth-
Scherz/dp/1259587541/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1481618045&sr=1-6&keywords=art+of+electronics)

